# Does it ever make sense to deposit your points for an RCI exchange?



## icydog (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a big, big, advocator of renting DVC points out for cash and then renting the resort I want from an owner (for cash as well).  However, since so many people are using the DVC forum to ask about RCI trades into our resorts, I want to know if it EVER makes sense to trade out. (I am not referring to last minute deposits to save points from expiring)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 20, 2010)

icydog said:


> I am a big, big, advocator of renting DVC points out for cash and then renting the resort I want from an owner (for cash as well).  However, since so many people are using the DVC forum to ask about RCI trades into our resorts, I want to know if it EVER makes sense to trade out. (I am not referring to last minute deposits to save points from expiring)



I have a TS that trades in RCI, I really dislike RCI(being an II girl like yourself). My week isn't a tiger trader, but better than average. I use my  resort most years, so I can avoid RCI.

Though I think I've done pretty well, week at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian for this summer and traded back into my resort for week 51(I own at a Michigan ski resort).

Would I put my DVC points into RCI? I don't think there are too many resorts that would make for an equal trade. People on TUG mention a few, but you know I can see those with my silver crown MI week(which has low MF's). Off the top of my head, I'd trade for the Hiltons on Oahu and Big Island with DVC.

RCI means planning way out imho. My HI trade was made in 11/08 for a 7/10 week.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 20, 2010)

Icydog,

You mention renting DVC points.  How does one go about renting DVC points?  And what does that mean exactly?  I've looked at the rentals available on TUG and can't really find anything about DVC there.  We're thinking about a Disney trip and would like to stay at a DVC resort but I can't figure out how you'd arrange this with someone (I mean how would you get the time that you want and the resort that you want?)- I feel a little nervous about renting from a stranger but would love advice if anyone can tell me how it's done.  The DVC system is confusing to me with all the different points values for certain times/days of week/views/etc.

Thanks, tlwmkw


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 20, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Icydog,
> 
> You mention renting DVC points.  How does one go about renting DVC points?  And what does that mean exactly?  I've looked at the rentals available on TUG and can't really find anything about DVC there.  We're thinking about a Disney trip and would like to stay at a DVC resort but I can't figure out how you'd arrange this with someone (I mean how would you get the time that you want and the resort that you want?)- I feel a little nervous about renting from a stranger but would love advice if anyone can tell me how it's done.  The DVC system is confusing to me with all the different points values for certain times/days of week/views/etc.
> 
> Thanks, tlwmkw



I think if you look under the point catagory you'll find DVC points. I know Icydog has rented points and has a good reputation and could explain the DVC system, which is relatively easy. Each night has a point value and you decide how many nights you want to stay(you do not need to stay 7 days) and just add them up. Yes there are views at certain resorts, are they worth it, there are usually debates on the DIS boards about it. Right now a Magic Kingdom view at Bay Lake is considered not worth the extra points. Now that might change tomorrow. :hysterical: 

Here's a link to the point charts.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml


----------



## rhonda (Mar 20, 2010)

icydog said:


> I am a big, big, advocator of renting DVC points out for cash and then renting the resort I want from an owner (for cash as well).  However, since so many people are using the DVC forum to ask about RCI trades into our resorts, I want to know if it EVER makes sense to trade out. (I am not referring to last minute deposits to save points from expiring)


My first thought was, "Only if they were close to expiring," but you've already covered that.  My next thought is, "Not for the power-user (like yourself) -- but possibly for the less-versed DVC owner."  Translation:  I don't think folks who are comfortable owning and knowing the ins-and-outs of timeshare would be easily satisfied trading DVC out through RCI.  Most of us have more efficient tools for working our RCI/II trades.  However -- for the person who owns _only_ DVC, has no interest in owning other timeshare or _working the system_ -- enjoying the _occasional_ trade out through RCI _assisted_ by DVC Member Services might a good fit.


----------



## icydog (Mar 20, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Icydog,
> 
> You mention renting DVC points.  How does one go about renting DVC points?  And what does that mean exactly?  I've looked at the rentals available on TUG and can't really find anything about DVC there.  We're thinking about a Disney trip and would like to stay at a DVC resort but I can't figure out how you'd arrange this with someone (I mean how would you get the time that you want and the resort that you want?)- I feel a little nervous about renting from a stranger but would love advice if anyone can tell me how it's done.  The DVC system is confusing to me with all the different points values for certain times/days of week/views/etc.
> 
> Thanks, tlwmkw





Twinkstarr said:


> I think if you look under the point catagory you'll find DVC points. I know Icydog has rented points and has a good reputation and could explain the DVC system, which is relatively easy. Each night has a point value and you decide how many nights you want to stay(you do not need to stay 7 days) and just add them up. Yes there are views at certain resorts, are they worth it, there are usually debates on the DIS boards about it. Right now a Magic Kingdom view at Bay Lake is considered not worth the extra points. Now that might change tomorrow. :hysterical:
> 
> Here's a link to the point charts.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml




I used to rent my points out on Redweek..I did it for years and years.  I stopped that a couple of years ago when DVC affiliated with RCI. With the inception of RCI people can get DVC resorts for a fraction of what it would cost me as an owner. Do I like this? No I hate it because I think it devalues my ownership. But that is the way it is so I live with it. But I only rent my points out to former guests of mine now. 

That being said, I would first look over on Redweek for Disney Resorts. Then see if any of the weeks available meet your needs. Also, you can go to the DVC rent/trade boards over on the Disboards and ask over there for the week you want. The going rate over there is $11 to $12  a point. Follow the point chart Twinstarr put up to determine how many points you'll need. 


There are some good buys out there. For instance, standard view at the Animal Kingdom Villas,  Boardwalk Villas or the new Bay Lake Towers. All of these use a lot less points and give you all the amenities of the top resorts. Only members can get those villas as they sell out immediately. 

Also you can choose Old Key West. It is our favorite resort right after Animal Kingdom Villas. The points over there are a lot less and the rooms are almost twice as big. 

Exchangers often get Old Key West or Saratoga Springs when they exchange into DVC. That's why I put up the link to Redweek for those two resorts.  That is an advantage to you since you as a renter are in the driver's seat. There are a lot more renters on Redweek with these two resorts than all the other resorts combined. 

Be aware that RCI members are prohibited from renting their exchanges out and Disney has the right to deny you entrance. I doubt, thought, that this will ever happen since Disney is giving a blind eye to the occurrence on a daily basis. When you rent from an exchanger make sure they change the reservation to your name. Otherwise, you may be sitting there on your arrival date trying to sort it all out. 

Bottom line, in a real world, one where everything was fair and just, you would rent points from an owner, someone who has paid the high buy in price and high maintenance fees, and you would know what all you were getting. 

Thank you Twinstarr for that lovely vote of approval. I been a DVC owner since they opened their doors and have a lot of points now. I love DVC and find the RCI inception to be a vast devaluation of our ownership.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 20, 2010)

> With the inception of RCI people can get DVC resorts for a fraction of what it would cost me as an owner.


We've been over this time and again, but this is simply not true, and I don't know why you keep insisting that it is.  Cheap DVC access is not new to RCI.  I'm using the exact same weeks (purchased for about $500, fees this year about $650) to exchange in RCI that I used in II.  In fact, I'm spending a few dollars more, because RCI's fees are higher *and* RCI is actually insisting on stronger demand weeks than II ever did for DVC.  Just ask all those $1 week owners who used to obtain DVC routinely in II, and have been shut out in RCI---especially post 5/30, but even before then.



> The going rate over there is $11 to $12 a point.


Five minutes over on the DISboards forum you linked to suggest that $11-$12 is too high.  It's more like $10 and maybe even less.  Here are the resorts, expiration dates, and asking prices for the ten most recent ads on DIS.  These are asking prices (but they probably get it):

AKV 5-31-11 $10
OKW 12-31-10 $9 (small point total)
??? 4-30-10 $9 (distress points, so probably shouldn't count)
OKW 11-30-10 $11 
SSR ??? $10
SSR ??? none specified
??? 7-31/10 $9-$10 (borderline distress)
BWV/SSR 8-31-11 none specified
OKW ??? $10
SSR/VWL ??? $10

My guess is that the folks who aren't listing a price leave it off because it's above $10.  Above $10, no one will even PM you unless you have something that's not typically available.  A BCV owner, for example, might be able to command a higher price.  BLT might until the owner base there grows substantially.  GCV too.

Can an owner get more than $10?  Sure, if they are patient.  But, there is no reason why an informed renter should pay more than $10.  Let the uninformed pay extra---you shouldn't have to.

As to the original question: it probably boils down to how much time you're willing to spend on renting, and what that time is worth to you.  However, renting DVC points is so easy that I think there could only be a very small number of RCI exchanges that are worth it on a dollar-for-dollar basis compared to renting the same thing.  I'd be hard-pressed to ever deposit DVC points that weren't in distress.  Maybe for Manhattan Club, the as-mentioned Oahu HGVCs, and a small handful of others.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm going to have to sit down and think about all this.  If you rent the points then do you call and pick the time you want to be there or does the owner do all that for you, or is the time already booked and you just take it over?  How would you pay if you were renting points?  I don't want to get scammed.   I would prefer to rent from an owner since you said that it's not really OK to rent from someone who got the points from RCI.  Sounds like I've got some serious planning and thinking to do.  If we like the DVC experience then I may be able to talk DH into buying points so I'm eager to try it out.

Thanks again,  tlwmkw


----------



## icydog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice to tlwmkw. We are here to help new people. I hope I helped. But back to the topic, when does it make sense to deposit DVC points in hope of an RCI exchange? 

Also, If I deposit my points what are the odds of getting a Hilton in HI for example?? Thank you. Marylyn


----------



## bnoble (Mar 20, 2010)

> If I deposit my points what are the odds of getting a Hilton in HI for example??


I *think* DVC owners can do a limited form of search-first; you can call and see if something is available to you, without actually depositing any points.  The appropriate number of points are committed only if you accept the exchange (or put it on hold).

So, you can do a limited form of trade testing with your account.


----------



## Transit (Mar 21, 2010)

icydog said:


> Thanks for the advice to tlwmkw. We are here to help new people. I hope I helped. But back to the topic, when does it make sense to deposit DVC points in hope of an RCI exchange?
> 
> Also, If I deposit my points what are the odds of getting a Hilton in HI for example?? Thank you. Marylyn



I don't think it ever pays to deposit a top of the line resort in an exchange company unless there are circumstances where you must. *When you own at the top there is nowhere to trade but down.* Even if you can get a equal exchange you go to the bottom of room selection as an exchanger. There are certainly some chances you can get an equal trade but I think they are slim. When DVC was with II the chances of an equal trade were probably better. In RCI the top resorts/seasons listed there are fewer and difficult to connect with.


----------



## icydog (Mar 21, 2010)

Transit said:


> I don't think it ever pays to deposit a top of the line resort in an exchange company unless there are circumstances where you must. *When you own at the top there is nowhere to trade but down.* Even if you can get a equal exchange you go to the bottom of room selection as an exchanger. There are certainly some chances you can get an equal trade but I think they are slim. When DVC was with II the chances of an equal trade were probably better. In RCI the top resorts/seasons listed there are fewer and difficult to connect with.



AGREE wholeheartedly.


----------

